# again



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Hill's Science Diet Dog Food Recall


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

isn't it amazing that a company could keep such records of their batches to know it is just 62 bags and the specific locations where it was delivered! it's a shame since Hills has never had a dog food recall in all their years, but it sounds like the product had been marked to hold and had accidentally been shipped. Since there is no reported illnesses thankfully it does make me wonder how many voluntary recalls do better companies do that give them a bad name, vs other companies that do less testing and don't take precautions and are considered better quality. happy to see how limited this one was and hopefully no one will be hurt. As most of us have said on here it isn't so much as whether a company has had a recall but why and how they respond. A history of recalls of course is a different story. funny how the haters of hills right away believe they use Chinese products or make the food in China. the ignorance is astounding! I guess we all love who we love and hate who we hate, and our bias feeds on anything we can grab. gotta love human nature!


----------

